

The Chinese Billionaire Zhang Lei Spins Research into Investment Gold - kercker
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/03/business/the-chinese-billionaire-zhang-lei-spins-research-into-investment-gold.html?_r=0

======
dmix
It would be great for China's economy and their cultural relationship with the
world if the could start exporting technology in the consumer space. Much of
America's cultural hold on the world is via the products they export. Such as
the famous images of people in Japan going to KFC or finding McDonalds or
Coca-cola everywhere was seen as a connection to the west.

Much of it is due to America's export on media (music, films, etc) which I
doubt they will find much competition. But I am also finding myself watching
many more Chinese films that are _good_ , and not just from Hong Kong but
mainland China. They might be able to compete one day in the foreign films
market such as the way France has in the past.

China has dominated the B2B world for a long time but I'm looking forward to
seeing them take hold in a human-world. Which means they have to figure out
consumer marketing, which is tricky, and probably will need to be sourced
locally from the West.

